# Mango Burl Hollowform



## WoodLove (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, I pulled out the mango burl log I had to see how well it turns..... This mango burl hollowform is approximately 5 inches tall and 3.5 inches wide. the lid was made from a single piece of desert ironwood. I decided to leave the lid square like the spindle it was when I chucked it up. thickness is approximately 1.4 inch. 

 C&C always welcomed.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful hollow form; you did a good job matching the curve at the junction of body and lid. I am not too crazy about the square section of the lid though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2013)

Dennis Ford said:


> Beautiful hollow form; you did a good job matching the curve at the junction of body and lid. I am not too crazy about the square section of the lid though.


Kinda makes it look like it's upside down, LOL.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Jaime - Beautiful Hollow form out of a fantastic piece of wood. The proportions are good and I like the line on the bottom curve. It's continuous and flows. A lot of turners don't get that. I have to agree on the finial though. Its a beautiful piece of wood but it doesn't go with the Mango. I think you need a solid colored wood - Ebony, Pink Ivory, maybe even a straight grained cherry that will darken over time... Something that will not compete with the beauty of the Mango. The good thing about finials is that you can turn as many as you want until you find one hat makes you happy.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 13, 2013)

I have some pink ivory I can play with..... I also have some red eucalyptus that Is a close match in floor to the mango. Ill tweak the lid/finial..... I want this one to be right..... Im sending it to Final Strut for being instrumental in getting me hooked on turning 13 months ago......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 14, 2013)

WOW. I love the shape and the mango. like what has already been said it flows very well. I am liking the contrast of the DIW but I am torn on the shape of the finial. I like the idea and the shape of it but I am not sure it fits well with this form. I am anxious to see what your alternative is. In the end, you are the creator and need to be pleased with the outcome. I am flattered that that you even want to make something.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 20, 2013)

I wasn't sold on the finish of the wood and knew that a glossy finish would make the grain pop. So....... here is the finished hollowform. I have 10 coats of polyurethane on it with sanding done every 2 coats. final grit used was 1200. I also changed the finial on the lid, but kept with the desert ironwood. This will be headed to Final Strut this week. I hope ya like the changed finial. Thanks so much for your encouragement. When I wanted to give up, you came along and I was spurred on through the pen exchange that you spearheaded....... hmmm, maybe it will be time for another one soon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice work. This finial is much better. Home run.


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 23, 2013)

It was like an early Christmas at my house today. I got home from running some errands today to a package on the table which contained this beauty. You guys have no idea how the pics of this hollow form do it no justice. The finish has such nice depth and it is just an all around great piece. I am honored to have in my collection of fellow turners pieces. Jamie I can't thank you enough for your kindness and generosity.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 23, 2013)

You are welcome my friend. Thanks for your encouragement at a time when I was ready to give up on learning how to turn wood. I am still green and have only been turning 13 months, but everyday I push forward to improve. Be Blessed!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 23, 2013)

All I can do is start whacking on the "LIKE" button....I wouldn't even know where to begin. It's just too purty either way!

Smolies...it's a Christmas gift?!?!?!?





Scott (I gotta get on a better list) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2013)

Kudos to both of you.  Its awesome to see the Mentor and Student go full circle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 23, 2013)

It's a gift from me to Scott for his encouragement that kept me from giving up on woodturning at a time when I was absolutely frustrated and wanted to toss in the towel. He spearheaded a pen exchange when I had only turned 3 pens at the time. He told me to join the pen exchange so I did. I decided to give turning one last try, and the rest is history. I have been turning 13 months now. Today I had the privilege of walking my brother through the process of how I turn bowls. I have attached a few pics of the bowl.


 



Im just trying to pay it forward now......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2013)

If that jet is your first lathe you started out with a far better lathe than the pos delta that I started with and still use. LOL


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 23, 2013)

Way to go WoodLove. It all comes back to you in the end.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 23, 2013)

its actually y 4th...... First was a Sears Craftsman 12 x 36 tube bed lathe, then a small harbor freight 8x12, then a Grizzly 12 x 24 (nothing both a hassle), and now a used Jet 1236. I am going to use this one until I can afford the ultimate lathe for my shop (in my eyes).... a Nova DVR 2024 with bed extension and cast iron legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 23, 2013)

Jamie, Einstein was a terrible student and considered a failure for many years. You have a bright future in turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks Kevin...... I appreciate your kind words. I look forward to where God leads me in this new and exciting adventure. I hope one day I can offer woodturning advice to others........ right now I am focused more on learning and getting my boots on the ground......


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice work, Jamie! It's pretty amazing that you've only been at this for a little over a year... Just keep turning and learning and having fun!


----------

